# Let's see Tinc Tanks!



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm about to purchase my first group of tincs (FG Dwarfs). So I would like to see some tinctorius vivs to get ideas for my next build.

I am thinking of doing no bromeliads. But if people think they're very necessary then they will be added. 

I can't wait to see the vivs!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

here's my cobalt viv, they are in a 10g right now until this tank is seeded good with springtails.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Ill snap some pics later. Broms are not a must. I'm actually thinking about redoing a tank of mine without any broms. I really like the way lemon button fern looks on the walls of my tank and it seems to do very well. Im thinking about using that as my primary filler. Post some pictures when you get it going!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's a few of ours. We like to use a lot of wood. 

They can cllimb on/under and use it for a hide.

Bakhuis










Alanis










Powders










Azureus


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is another tank I recently built. Not sure what's going in there though... Probably leucs.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I will post some pictures later as all I keep are Tincs currently. I am not home right now but would definitely be down for posting a few pics for you. The setups are really not that hard at all. Just try and keep it mostly terrestrial. I used to have an 18 x 18 x 24 Exo- Terra that I kept Azureus in and they went all over the tank. It was eaually terrestrial and aroboreal, but they used every inch of that tank. But I haven't seent this activity in any of my other Tincs. Look for me to post some pics later tonight.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

JaysPDF said:


> Ill snap some pics later. Broms are not a must. I'm actually thinking about redoing a tank of mine without any broms. I really like the way lemon button fern looks on the walls of my tank and it seems to do very well. Im thinking about using that as my primary filler. Post some pictures when you get it going!


That's what I was thinking since I have read that their natural habitat is leaf litter and treestumps. Button fern does really well in my tanks as well.



frogfreak said:


> Here's a few of ours. We like to use a lot of wood.
> 
> They can cllimb on/under and use it for a hide.
> 
> ...


Amazing tanks. That's kind of what I was thinking of doing, now that I see it I think I will go that route. What do you do for egg laying sites? Do they mainly do it in the coco huts? What's growing on the wood in the Alanis and also in the Azureus tank?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

alex111683 said:


> Amazing tanks. That's kind of what I was thinking of doing, now that I see it I think I will go that route. What do you do for egg laying sites? Do they mainly do it in the coco huts? What's growing on the wood in the Alanis and also in the Azureus tank?


Thanks 

They all have a hut and petri dish. We don't pull most of the eggs. There is a small water area in the front of each tank they can transport to. Something as simple as a 16oz cup will do.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

patricia:









giant orange:









cobalt:









azureus:









powder blue:









here's one I just set up for some auratus, but tincs would do well in it:


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> here's my cobalt viv, they are in a 10g right now until this tank is seeded good with springtails.


Is that African Violet in the center? I have been thinking of using it but have read it can be very delicate because it doesn't like to stay wet. How is it doing for you?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

alex111683 said:


> Is that African Violet in the center? I have been thinking of using it but have read it can be very delicate because it doesn't like to stay wet. How is it doing for you?


Yeah it's an African violet. This tank I just planted to I really can't say anything about it yet. But I have used them lots before with mo problems. They actually bloomed a lot and looked very pretty!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

zbrinks-Great looking tanks! What kind of moss is that in most of your tanks?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The moss is a dried sheet moss I'm experimenting with (I work for JoshsFrogs.com, so I always get to play with new products before we decide to carry them). So far, it initially dies back, only to regrow very well. Most of the photos are of the vivaria initially set up - some are really starting to grow in well.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Zach

You tanks are amazing. I love the canopies you've created.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah zach they look good, how did you create those canopies like that?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I can comment on african violets. I tried to put a miniature one in my viv...only got misted once every day or every other day...totally melted! Wouldn't do it again unless someone had a trick to share.

Frogfreak - what kind of wood do you use in your viv? I like how bulky it is!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have never had a problem with african violets... I have used little ones and big ones, never a problem. My vivs stay pretty wet to..


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Kaity said:


> Frogfreak - what kind of wood do you use in your viv? I like how bulky it is!


It's Mopani Kaity. It's fairly common, at least I would think so, it's available here after all. lol


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are some of the pics of my tanks. Sorry for the poor quality. They are all 10g setups.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

The third one looks much bigger than a ten gallon.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Cobalts









Azureus


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

eos said:


> Cobalts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are sweet!

Is there a false bottom in them?


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

What size are those tanks eos? And how many of each frog do you have in them?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I,m new with frogs, this is my fist setup, I have 3 tincs in here


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

frogfreak said:


> They are sweet!
> 
> Is there a false bottom in them?


Thanks... no false bottoms... just LECA with gravel in the front to hide it.



alex111683 said:


> What size are those tanks eos? And how many of each frog do you have in them?


They're both 20 Long.. I have 4 juvie Azureus in one and 3 Cobalts in the other.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

bristles said:


> I,m new with frogs, this is my fist setup, I have 3 tincs in here
> View attachment 15153
> 
> 
> View attachment 15154


I like that. What size is it?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I wanted to start small what with being my first attempt at frogs (have been doing freshwater aquariums for decades) so a friend helped me with this 20g & I helped him with his first planted aquarium W/ injected Co2


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

FrogFreak your tanks are gorgeous! I especially love the second one. Is that algae growing on the wood? What kind of wood is that?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Arpeggio said:


> FrogFreak your tanks are gorgeous! I especially love the second one. Is that algae growing on the wood? What kind of wood is that?


Thanks! 

It's moss growing on the wood. I picked up from UE and it's called carpet moss. We have a nicer looking moss in the Bakhuis tank. It's a brighter green and can handle the frog stompin. No idea what is is though, it came in with an Orchid. The wood is Mopani.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh sweet.

One more question. What is the fern in your 2nd and 4th tanks?

Thanks for you time


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Arpeggio said:


> What is the fern in your 2nd and 4th tank


I have no clue what it is. The seller has no clue and everyone that comes over has no clue. LOL 

I really don't have luck with ferns. Those ones aren't doing all that well.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

This was designed for and _used_ to hold a trio of Regina tinctorius. Right now it's primarily a plant tank:


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Mine is not finished completely yet, still waiting for plants to grow in. Planing to buy frogs in February.
Photoes missing planted orchids, fern and additional cork on the ground (can bee seen from the video). Will post construction journal soon.
Also i think it will suit Thumbnails better than Tinctorius, but it's my first viv after 12 years out of hobby.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

RNKot said:


>


Dude... the right side of that tank is sweeeeet... Nice job!
(Not that the rest of the tank isnt awesome... I just favor the right side "roots" or whatever those are more)


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Agreed. That tank is awesome! I think terrestrial frogs would do fine as it looks like the backgrounds slopes to the front.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*alex111683*, Correct the background goes with desent angle & have a lot of small ledges.

*eos*, This root system is just a GS + siliconed cocofiber. Good it looks like planned 

Hope next builds will have more interesting details. This hobby is so addictive, i can't force myself not to build more and more


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

RNKot said:


> *alex111683*, Correct the background goes with desent angle & have a lot of small ledges.
> 
> *eos*, This root system is just a GS + siliconed cocofiber. Good it looks like planned
> 
> Hope next builds will have more interesting details. This hobby is so addictive, i can't force myself not to build more and more


Especially when you see some feature you like in someone else's tank. Then you "just have to try that"


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

alex111683 said:


> Especially when you see some feature you like in someone else's tank. Then you "just have to try that"


My thoughts exactly


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Im glad I decided to do this post so I at least would some what not have that feeling. But since I won't be able to do all the features I've seen in one tank really, I will just........"have to try that"


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

RNKot said:


> *alex111683*, Correct the background goes with desent angle & have a lot of small ledges.
> 
> *eos*, This root system is just a GS + siliconed cocofiber. Good it looks like planned
> 
> Hope next builds will have more interesting details. This hobby is so addictive, i can't force myself not to build more and more


Do you have a build thread or at least some description of your methods. I've been thinking about building a sloping background like for a while. What did you use to do that?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

alex111683 said:


> Im glad I decided to do this post so I at least would some what not have that feeling. But since I won't be able to do all the features I've seen in one tank really, I will just........"have to try that"


If you have a big enough tank, you could!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

eos said:


> If you have a big enough tank, you could!


I wish I could. Living in a two bedroom apartment, you run out of room fast. We are looking to move into a house this summer though. I went from looking at 3 bedroom houses to 4 bedrooms.......the true addicts will know exaclty what I'm talking about


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

hi Alex,first to all stonking vivs eos... love em!! alex we planted these the day before yesterday, all the plants we grew ourselves apart from the native mosses and the odd native fern...they are for azzies and machetos,we are total beginners,so don't know whether they will be of use but as we come from England and these are built on European lines we thought it might be nice to add abit of international froggy fun to your thread
azzie








machetos








stu and Shaz


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

stu&shaz said:


> hi Alex,first to all stonking vivs eos... love em!! alex we planted these the day before yesterday, all the plants we grew ourselves apart from the native mosses and the odd native fern...they are for azzies and machetos,we are total beginners,so don't know whether they will be of use but as we come from England and these are built on European lines we thought it might be nice to add abit of international froggy fun to your thread
> azzie
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your contribution. I have been following your frog room thread very closely and all I have to say is........AMAZING!!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

he he alot of work mate but what a fantastic hobby to be part of,and so many cool dudes who have gone out of their way to help us and really all we can say back is THANKYOU Stu


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

alex111683 said:


> I wish I could. Living in a two bedroom apartment, you run out of room fast. We are looking to move into a house this summer though. I went from looking at 3 bedroom houses to 4 bedrooms.......the true addicts will know exaclty what I'm talking about


I'm on that boat. When I moved, my search went from a 1 BR apt to a 2 BR... haha.




stu&shaz said:


> hi Alex,first to all stonking vivs eos... love em!!


Thanks Stu... I must say you've got some great looking vivs too... The grass is always greener eh?


----------

